# Need some answers - Baby auratus in tadpole to froglet transition phase



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

My tadpole has been gaining more and more frog-like features over the last few days. On Friday, its hind legs were huge. On Saturday, small knobs appeared on its flanks. Today, those knobs have grown into tiny front legs. It also rises to the surface and blows bubbles occasionally. 

I have a few questions. Its front legs are looking pretty small, but they've only been visible for a day if that; how soon will I be able to tell whether it has SLS or not? 

Also, it is rising to the surface frequently and blowing bubbles; does this mean its gills are turning into lungs? If so, when should I provide it with a surface to climb out of the water on? 

I know that tadpoles stop feeding when their long vegetarian gut turns into a short carnivorous gut, and they gain nutrients from their tail as they absorb it, but when should I stop feeding it?

Here's an image:


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I would go ahead and stop feeding it. Typically, I stop when the front legs are pushing out. You could foul up the water if you keep putting food in at this point. I'd also go ahead and set him up for crawling out. It doesn't seem to take long at this point.


----------



## jeosbo01 (Mar 1, 2004)

I would also stop feeding and provide something for it to access land...and would do the later ASAP.
The front legs look pretty normal to me (the one at the top of the pic may be a little small, but I think it is just an aftifact of camera angle). You should have a froglet within a few days, and SLS will become evident then if present. I wouldn't worry about it at this point.


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Yea, as soon as they pop their front legs, you should give them access to climb out to land. Stop feeding too. Wait till they climb out and then feed springs or small FF


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

Now that both arms are out he is not eating. You can put the cup at an angle to help him climb the side. Or you can put a small stick in there with the cup at an angle, as the sides can be slick (mine still have no problem getting out). They may still have a little bit of tail left when they come out of the water. That is okay and you can move them to the new container at that time. 

Congrats, it is a nice looking frog.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

I forgot to talk about his arms. I think they actually look good if they have been out for only a day. I think they look good in proportion to the frog. I notice when mine made a lot of bubbles they were almost ready to get out of the water. So, get ready for a new frog


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

As said before....move into a container they can crawl out of now. Also, arms look good. I would expect no sls from that tad.


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

I put a bed of moss in the water but the edge won't stay fixed to the bottom. Also, the froglet/tadpole only wants to hide under the moss for the moment. When can I expect him to come onto the moss?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

He'll be crawling out in a few days. They do like to hide at this point. You could toss a couple leaves in the water for him to hide in too, and he may come away from the moss.


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

I have mine in a tub with shallow water and a cork bark flat. They swim under there. They will climb oit closer to when they lose the tail. Just keep water fairly shallow.


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

throw a film canister in for him to hide in, on land. He'll climb out and camp in there


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

Well, he just climbed out of the water yesterday night.
Does he look like he has SLS?


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

If he climbed out then he most likely does NOT have SLS. Congrats.


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

I am kind of surprised, the legs looked better in the tad pic then in the above pic. How does that frog hop? Typical sign of SLS is the frogs posture is not correct. Also, when they hop if the arms aren't functioning, it is pretty clear something isn't right.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

mordoria said:


> If he climbed out then he most likely does NOT have SLS. Congrats.


Well, maybe. I've had several vents come out with SLS, sometimes even no front legs, and climb several inches up the wall of the container. When he hops, he should not just push himself with the back legs only. When sitting, he should not be flat on his stomach without using his front legs to prop him up.
Bryan


----------



## Tinctoc (Sep 15, 2012)

Sorry to say, in my experience, this does look like SLS.


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

No use beating a dead horse and repeating the obvious! Do you have any more froglets? or is this your first? I have a froglet bin for our azureus, when new tads pop their fronts I leave them in there jar for a day or 2 than move to a FF cup and I have a section in our bin that allows the cup to be placed on its side in a slight angle. with about two inches of water collecting on the bottom for them. At any given time I have 1-4 tadpoles in this little section of water and they usually climb out withing 4-5 days and join the club. congrats none the less! babies are fun to watch! they definately have some personality.


----------



## Tinctoc (Sep 15, 2012)

Nismo95 said:


> No use beating a dead horse and repeating the obvious!


I really need to get back in the habit of checking post dates


----------

